# [Comic] The Five Stages of Love - UPDATES LIKE ONCE A WEEK AT BEST UGGH



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hello everyone, it's Vlad. You may remember me from my art thread somewhere on this forum, or you may not, I don't really want to know. I am here to ask you a favour.

Please read my comic.

It's a coming-out drama set in 2006/2007, London. I won't say much about it because even though I drop spoilers like a paedo drops candy, I like to imagine I can keep some element of surprise.
The script is finished, and I'm pretty certain about the first fifty pages, the 150 others, not so much, but I'm having some close friends review it and nitpick at errors to make it better. I've got the cover and the first page done now, and I hope to post at least one page per week, hopefully more if my schedule allows it.
So, stay and come back from time to time. I hope you enjoy it, at least a little.

Smackjeeves site.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*

want more

how often will it update


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*

I love it! <3 Write more, please. I remember your old art thread. It had a lot of gay Republicans, right?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*



Walker said:


> want more
> 
> how often will it update


At least once a week, hopefully.



Catch-22 said:


> I love it! <3 Write more, please. I remember your old art thread. It had a lot of gay Republicans, right?


I STILL HAVE AN ART THREAD and it is gay overall but yeah there are a couple of gay political moments in it.
Thank you!

Also, shit page but I got really fed up with the shading and kind of left it. I had shaded the whole page but it looked so bad I deleted it and just did a light gray.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*

Eee, I will be watching this extremely closely. I know you had issues with thinking the cover too boring or whatever, but I think it's lovely <3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*



Dannichu said:


> Eee, I will be watching this extremely closely. I know you had issues with thinking the cover too boring or whatever, but I think it's lovely <3


Thank you! I ended up taking a liking to the cover as well, weirdly enough :v

Page:






Check out all my awesome inking skills.
Oh, and they were supposed to go watch Casino Royale in the cinema but i t came out in November so um, pretend they downloaded it, lala.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*

D'waa, nothing's cuter than taking your boyfriend to see Casino Royale. 

The expressions in the final panel are expecially good :3


----------



## Nope

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*

I like it so far.

It's interesting.

Keep making them, or else *snarl*


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*

Page #2 is pretty.

Very pretty.

It is going to be hard to beat, in fact.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*

D: Evil French teacher.

Very nice. Please keep going :3


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - the gayest comic*

Gah! This is awesome. <3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Thank you everyone, I'm glad you like it, and I'm glad you're commenting!

You find one of my pages _pretty_, opal? Aw, I thought my drawings were everything but! I'll try my best to match it in prettiness, but the rest of the comic is mostly angst and romance and gay ):







Fav thing here is the headmaster. Who we will never see again.
Okay, infotime! Something I haven't bothered to explain because it's not really relevant to the storyline is that this school is called Blackbird College. It is boys-only, and has some strict, rather conservative rules. Most teachers disregard some of these, the boys were just unlucky enough to get caught by Alain.

Also I didn't make a mistake, _Directeur_ is supposed to be said in French :v


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

In my ever-so-humble opinion, angst-and-romance-and-gay is more addictive than drugs.
And may be better for your brain, but that's debatable.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Aww, the expressions in the second panel are adorable. And I love the detail on the panel with the wall and bike shed; I'd never have the patience for that. 

And the Directeur is scary as hell D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Thank you for commenting! It warms my heart, it does. 

I think I have a angst-romance-gay addiction, but if it's wrong then I don't wanna be right.

Thanks Dannichu, even though I cringe every time I see those background panels, I'm glad I take the time to situate the characters and not just have them float in space.
I tried to make the Directeur FIERCE. His name is Richard Fairfax by the way :v






Hahaha, panel 3 Alain's supposed to look a bit regretful or embarassed but he ended up with the 'muuuuum i'm a busy man stop asking me if i have a girlfriend' expression. Or he pissed himself.
On the other hand, I don't want to make it overly obvious with a thought bubble going I AM REGRETFUL or something because I hate it when comics do that.

NEXT PAGE WILL CONTAIN ACTUAL CONTENT AND ONE OF THE MOST LIKED CHARACTERS stay tuned, see you next week.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*







Page is slightly shittier than usual because I'm using Photoshop CS2 and a different scanner since I'm not at home. This PC also doesn't have any of the fonts I was using so erm :v

DONALD he was super popular in the last version of this comic, expect to see a lot more of this guy. He doesn't look fat enough on this page though, arg.
I APOLOGIZE TO ALL SCOTTISH PEOPLE FOR MY SHITTY DEPICTION OF YOUR ACCENT ):


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

"Y' maw cares 'bout th' rules" I love it XD

Actually, I liked Alain's regretful expression in the above one, and for some reason I really like how he's cradling his mug in the third panel. 

I like Donald already :D


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Donald is awesome.

I want more Donald. 

Give now.


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

OH EM GEE EL OH EL ECKS DEE
srsly, 'leave the keds alone, s'long as they don' start shaggin' in class.' line killed me. Whoever knew that obese scotsmen could make me laugh that hard?

...

I can't work out what he's doing in that second panel, though. Looks like shaving to me. I think.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

He's flicking his lighter for his cigarette, R0-S3. At least, I think he is.

Donald is sweet. Arylett likes him. I can see why he's so popular. I love his expression especially in that last panel. It goes so perfectly with: "What's this, robot school?" Also I like how in the second panel you can only see his mouth and his cigarette, makes his first appearance very cool.

And I also like how Alain's cradling the mug in the third panel! It's so... protectively. The look on his face only makes things better, goes very well with the whole thing.


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Oh, right. XD
Although in the third one, it kinda looks like he's running it under the tap... people don't tend to do that with lighters. Iunno.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Expect the mug to show up often because there's an insane amount of coffee in this story.






Hate everything on this page except Alain's face in panel one.
Panel three is uite possibly the worst thing I've ever drawn.
THE ADVENTURES OF DONALD, PIG-PERSON


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Panel three is uite possibly the worst thing I've ever drawn.
> THE ADVENTURES OF DONALD, PIG-PERSON


What, no! It's adorable!


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

~coffee makes the world go round~
That mug should totally have a smily face on. : )

And I really love how all your characters have different faces. You make them so individual!


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



R0-S3 said:


> ~coffee makes the world go round~
> That mug should totally have a smily face on. : )


Seconded. :D

I'm loving this more each week. :3


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

lol @ baguettes and frogs legs XD

Also... I love how Alain's face changes in panels 2 and 4; the "hmph" is perfect and then he's all *cradlemug* again and thoughtful and I hope there are more scenes with these two because they're really great, with Alain being so poper and Donald being so... not. 

The final panel is also great; it can't be easy drawing someone talking with a cigarette in thier mouths, and I really like the details on and around the belt with his belly for some reason :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

I sense gayness and awesomesauce.

Love the expressions. And the chem teacher. And coffee.

*stalks thread*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

morrre






I'm trying to improve my Scottish-accent-writing abilities. Donald's from Aberdeen so I'm also trying to put in Abderdonian slang because I can't convey the accent itself properly.
Quine = lass, young girl, by the by.

And yeah Donald sees right through Alain's shit :v
NEW CHARACTER MENTIONED _!!_


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Hoohoo, Donald looks even better now! Particularly in the first panel. Well, except for the, you know, _thing_ he's doing. But still.

Also, in the second panel it looks like he's picking his nose.


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

DONALD FANCLUB. HANDS UP WHO WANTS TO JOIN?
Also, loved the backgrounds in this one.

OMG WE CAN HAS IVAN NOW?


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

I WANT TO JOIN THE DONALD FANCLUB. *RAISES HAND*


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

I TOO WANT TO JOIN THE DONALD FANCLUB. *RAISES BOTH HANDS*


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Aww, Alain is in so much denial, it's adorable <3 Seconded on the loving of the backgrounds here; the window and lab in the second and last panel look simple, but really good.
I'm really, really looking forward to more of this~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

DOUBLE UPDATE because i can






NEW CHARACTER ARRIVAL
Expect him in like 15 pages, we're gonna meet Alain's family first.

Also if you can't tell (you probably can't), Donald is dumping his fag end in the mug (Alain washes it every day so no one cares) and those things behind Alain in the last panel are a fire-extinguisher and an anti-fire blanket.

Last panel Alain is all 'DONAAALD DONT MAKE JOKES ABOUT MY SEXUAL ORIENTATION PLEASE AND SCREW YOU' 






Bufty = poof, in Scottish slang. Might be used in other parts of the United Kingdom, I'm not sure.

END OF PROLOGUE WOOHOO 

Alain lives in a river in Egypt.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

:D:D:D Awesome as always.

The fire blanket and extinguisher make me smile. :) So does Alain's face. In that panel. Ah hell, always. XP

And you make me love Donald all the more with every update. <3

EDIT: Alexi has just realized Donald was holding a test tube in his first page. Ahahaha.


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Alexi said:


> Alexi has just realized Donald was holding a test tube in his first page. Ahahaha.


Whut, really? *goes to check*
Oh yes. So it was.

Anyway, yay for the double update. Loved these pages, although a few of the panels seemed a little... lopsided, somehow.

So... no Ivan, huh? but we get whatshisface... Henry, was it? instead, so that's OK.
And we get to meet the crazy lady now! ~


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Hehe, I love Alain's *unamused* face in the last panle of the first one X3
Yeah, I got the dumping fagend in mug thing; that and him dumping ashes in the sink earlier is great, he's so "I care not for lab safety/hygine".

And I love the stretch in the last panel for some reason. I guess I find streches really hard to draw, but it looks really good. X3

Does a double update now mean nothing tomorrow?
And does chapter 1 get its own cover?


----------



## nastypass

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Could, by any chance tell me what the note says on the fire extinguisher?  It seems to be made of awesome or some similar material.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Thanks a lot, everyone! I really do like it when you comment.



R0-S3 said:


> So... no Ivan, huh? but we get whatshisface... Henry, was it? instead, so that's OK.
> And we get to meet the crazy lady now! ~


Indeed. Brace ur selves.



Dannichu said:


> Does a double update now mean nothing tomorrow?
> And does chapter 1 get its own cover?


Well, I actually double update because I thought I wouldn't be there all week-end and then the forums went down so erm :v
And no, I've decided on plain white covers with black writing on them for the chapters. It's good because it gives me more time to draw the actual pages and I think the brisk separation between chapters is quite nice, sort of like what you'd see in a film.



Walker said:


> Could, by any chance tell me what the note says on the fire extinguisher?  It seems to be made of awesome or some similar material.





			
				Fire Extinguisher said:
			
		

> Use *ONLY* in case of fire or I will strike you where you stand.
> McPherson
> ):<


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*






Best damn page.






OMINOUS PERSPECTIVE
Also, it's Roland! Alain's kid, isn't he cute?
And yes, Alain did manage to have... *shudder* ...heterosexual sex (!!).

Oh and that car behind them in one of the last panels is supposed to be Alain's car, a 1998 Volkswagen Passat. woohoo

And that font means they're speaking French.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Awww, cute little kid. :3 Gay men in denial with kids are always fun. *nodnod* Love Roland's Beatle cut.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

The actual creation of Roland must have been a trying process for Alain. I feel for him ):






POM POM POM
WHAT COULD IT BE

Also lol but I won't have access to a scanner or a picture editing program next week-end so I might update on Monday instead. I'M SORRY


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

SHE'S GOING TO DIE AND THEN ALAIN GETS A BOYFRIEND


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Music Dragon said:


> SHE'S GOING TO DIE AND THEN ALAIN GETS A BOYFRIEND


fuck, well i might as well close this thread now THANKS A LOT MD












Nah, spoilerz: no one dies :0


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

I'm likin the door in the first panel, very snazzy. Awesome.

Aww, no death? Well damn.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

...Have I commented on this yet? I don't remember. I don't think I have. Hm. Shame.

But um I like this. I do. And you need to give yourself more credit because really, the cover pages and, like, everything else, are quite nice. I really like Alain's expression in the "crash" panel.

...god, I really don't like romantic stuff. But you're so made of awesomesauce that I'm reading this anyway. What does this tell you, hm, Strangy?

(is it okay if I thought the fire extinguisher looked like it said "motherfucker"?)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Alexi said:


> I'm likin the door in the first panel, very snazzy. Awesome.
> 
> Aww, no death? Well damn.


Haha, it's my door :v Their house is basically my house because I couldn't be arsed to come up with a new idea.
And no, I didn't feel like dealing with THAT much angst. Maybe if I ever do a side-story someone's parent will die but other than that.



> ...god, I really don't like romantic stuff. But you're so made of awesomesauce that I'm reading this anyway. What does this tell you, hm, Strangy?


That I am God.



> (is it okay if I thought the fire extinguisher looked like it said "motherfucker"?)


Yes. Yes it is.

I LOVE EVERYONE WHO COMMENTS nom nom sloppy kisses for all

pages:





Sophie time. Don't hate on her, guys, she's not a bad person.
Oh and erm if it's not immediately obvious, she threw all the potted plants in the house on the floor/against the wall.
And they're in the kitchen :v 






changed the font because I felt the other one was too blocky and robotic. I'll probably change it again once I find a better one.

Sophie's picking up a shard of one of the pots/vases, tralala. 

see u next week, peace :)


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Hoohooohoooooo...! Well! That's inspiring. That's very inspiring. That's very interesting. I think I've found the back-up wife of my dreams.

So far you're doing a great job. Pretty tricky character to do properly, but you're pulling it off nicely.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Whoa...crazy lady. o_o I like her already! 

I looove Alain's expressions! Especially his eyebrows. 

Gah! But I can't wait until _next week_! T_T


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Fwaaaaa scary need moar nao!

*continues to stalk thread*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

attn: update on Saturday evening and Sunday, *or* both on Sunday evening, depending on when I get back from Lun-din.
Do I travel too much? No


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

woo I like it!


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Someone lied. D:<


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Alexi said:


> Someone lied. D:<


whoops ):

Will try to update today still, sorry everyone D: It's just that the next two pages look awful and I feel bad about posting them.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Yoooo






She ripped his hand with a shard of a vase, if it wasn't clear. Don't worry, it's only a fleshwound!
And yeah I included her into that tiny percentage of violent schizophrenics but she nearly never physically hurts people :v She's only ever around Alain anyway.

And yeah, we'll sort of explain why she isn't being medicated in the future.
EDIT: Image is way tiny, I'll re-size it, brb
EDIT2: Okay, NOW we're talkin'.
EDIT3: It should work now. Groan.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

OK, that's... sliiiiightly creepy.

But I liked it. :]


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

At last!

Ouch. Poor Alain. And Sophie. D: And she seemed so cool from your art meme..T_T Ah well, violent schitzos are cool too. 

MOAR.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Alexi said:


> And she seemed so cool from your art meme..T_T


Yeah, that's from before her schizophrenia, erm, became apparent? It's hard to explain really, but in some cases, schizophrenia shows itself only when the person's well in their twenties.

And yeah there'll be another update tomorrow if all goes well :0 I hate the next page though, lala.
We're nearly getting to the actual plot you guys, bear with me.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Maybe it's just me, but I can't see the image.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

itt imageshack is a piece of shit
Fixed, the image should be back now.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

VPLJ, I love you and I want to have your babies. I want to kiss your cherry lips and nibble your shell-like ears.

... Do keep making these.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Music Dragon said:


> VPLJ, I love you and I want to have your babies. I want to kiss your cherry lips and nibble your shell-like ears.
> 
> ... Do keep making these.


Oh, dear sir, never have I received such a scandalous proposition.
I'm afraid I'll have to accept, you mad thing you.


Also, as promised, a page:





Sophie can see forever.
Hate this, blablabla it gets the point across so it's not too bad. The last two panels are laughably bad, though. It's supposed to be Sophie staring at something with a scared/shocked look on her face and Alain turning is head to see what she's looking at.
Next four pages are boring as hell but after those we start getting into the good bits of the story. I'm mainly trying to set the mood and give you guys some info on Alain and his closest friends' personalities.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Hmm. Actually, for once, I'm going to criticise you - in the very last panel, it doesn't really look like Alain is turning his head; he seems to be looking in the same direction as in the previous panel, so yeah. I mean, relative to the direction Sophie seems to be facing...

I still love this though. In fact, I'm probably in the third stage of love by now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Music Dragon said:


> Hmm. Actually, for once, I'm going to criticise you - in the very last panel, it doesn't really look like Alain is turning his head; he seems to be looking in the same direction as in the previous panel, so yeah. I mean, relative to the direction Sophie seems to be facing...


I know, I got really annoyed at that but I didn't really want to re-do the whole page right now. I'll probably re-do that one panel sometime to make it look like he's actually turning his head and not just sort of moving his eyes about.

and awww that last bit of your comment was so cute ;w;
While we wait till, erm, Saturday, why don't you guys tell me why you like the comic and what I could do artistically speaking to make it better? Story-wise, I've got it written out so I won't be changing it much. I think you'll like the twists, though.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

*comes out of stalking*

Whoa. Sophie is creepy... But she's awesome. I love all your characters~

*goes back into stalking*


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

What I like about it? It's early in the morning and I'm tired, so don't expect this to be coherent:

The use of black and white; I find using one pencil to draw a picture difficult and I can use different shades of grey, but your use of black and white is really good. 

The characters all look different and can easily be told apart. The guys also all look like guys, which is very unusual in a comic. 

Some of the detail in the panels is really, really fantastic; I'm thinking of most of the background scenes here, while others are simplistic, and the balance is just right to keep it interesting, but not so it's crowded.

And Donald <3


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Yay update~

I love crying!Alain, though it looks like his make-up is running. Then in the fourth panel, it looks like he's feeling her ass like every in-the-closet gay man would, and she has a o_o face because he's feeling said ass, and he's o_o because he realized she noticed. 

Which kind of makes it much funnier. XP


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*



Alexi said:


> he's feeling her ass like every in-the-closet gay man would,


In a really awkward and uncomfortable way? :v


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Erm, two updates tomorrow probably since I spent all of today studying with a friend but MEANWHILE HAVE THESE: 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iOLA2tLOlD8
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PfHij9kbo_0
I you can guess where any of the soundclips are from you're my friend.
And yeah Henry needs a much higher-pitched, sing-song voice but the only person that sort of sounds like what I imagine him to sound like is Mr. Humphries from Are You Being Served? and that's a little too gay :v


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

XD That was quite amazing. I loved the Western Mario thing. :3 Right down to your antennae.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Haha, man, that video is super old but I still find it cute ;w;
And errrm sorry you guys but I had no motivation to ink the next page because it looks worse than usual since there's a lot of backgrounds and perspective and and and I'll probably be updating tomorrow.
You should totally draw pictures of my fags because I'm sure they'd appreciate it.

I totally love making unimportant and mundane shit up for my characters, do other people ever do this? For example, I know every one of my character's favourite singers, I've planned out Alain's horrible wedding night (for which he mentally prepared himself for by watching Emmanuelle. Yes, not even proper porn, but Emmanuelle. And right after he and Sophie were done he went to throw up in the bathroom ): ), I've imagined a load of back-story for Henry which never gets mentioned (same for Donald) and I know which drugs Sophie's supposed to be taking.
I'm a boring nerd.

Also check dis out: OLD PAGES YEEAAAH don't worry, no spoilers because this scene doesn't happen again in the new version. well maybe very slight spoilers but you'll have forgotten them by the time it's mentioned. and thin!donald lol:
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/2311/page63copybv8.jpg
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/3525/page642copybn4.jpg
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/8209/page652copyzt9.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/7459/page66copywt6.jpg
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4877/page67smallcopyri9.jpg
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/2152/page68copycg9.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/1530/page69copyav9.jpg
Awww yeah, I love Ivan. He's one smooth muthafucka. He's less of an asshole in the new version though, haha.
Shit, I can't believe I already had sixty pages. So much time... wasted...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

finally ugggh
this took long to put up because i hate this page and kept putting inking off.






I swear we're nearly out of this hellhole.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

~uguu






alain looks like a sad retard in the last panel ):
and yeah in case you'd forgotten, he'd gotten his hand stabbed earlier :v 






Suprise! Two pages in a day!
Well, it's not really a good surprise. I guess it's a surprise like learning you have terminal eyeball cancer.
But still!

We are DONE with the emo angsting! (for now) And guess who's baaaack.

Also, for your viewing, er, pleasure, have some passports!
http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/9150/alainpassportmm0.jpg
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/8821/donaldpassportqc2.jpg
http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/2783/henrypassportzo2.jpg
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/253/ivanpassportgb0.jpg
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/250/sophiepassportaj9.jpg
No, I don't know why they're so tiny and no, Ι can't do anything about it.
But hey, plenty of cool useless information!


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Aww, the passports are so great. I love Donald's signature XD I like all the signatures, actually. And non-crazy Sophie. Woah Ivan was born in Moscow, is a French citezen and has a UK passport. Love it. 

All of Alain's faces in the first page are funny. The last one especially, but the one with him stroking his hand is adorable. Crazy!Sophie is cool, too. 
I don't understand the background in the Alain's kid's panel with all the diagonal lines, but it's okay; it's late and I don't understand many things.
Aww; is Alain normally left-handed, or is he being a leftie for the day while his hand mends?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Haha, I actually had all the signatures written out porperly, but when I scanned them in I somehow managed to erase Donald's family name so I had to write it in with the old tablet :v

I sort of suppose Alain's trying to manage with is left hand today, since he's usually right-handed. He'll just write down wobbly A's and B's and not bother with comments or fixing their mistakes (their tests are probably all crinkled and wrinkly from yesterday anyway).


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Crazy!Sophie is scary... And awesome.. But mostly scary... 

I love the details on... Well... Everything. Like, how you have these stripe-things at the corner of panels to add effect, and Alain's living room/whereevertheyreeatingdinnerin room, and the school bricks, and the swirly things in the back when Sophie was dumping out papers. 

... Poor Alain. His hand is bleeding all over the place. 

AND IS THAT DONALD TALKING IN THE LAST PANEL

I am still stalking.


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

MOAR DONALD NOW?
...
*stalks thread*


----------



## Nope

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

THE LINK SAYS ASSPORT!

Just had to point it out.

Stalking thread from times to times. Just pretend I'm not here...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

For those who guessed Donald: YASE LOL HOW'D YOU KNOW






But he's like 'hi and bye'. He'll be back later though.
New character in two pages!
also yeah I've decided that Alain's left-handed now because that's how I roll.

ps: since I don't know whether you'll get a closer look at the posters alain's got over his board, from left to right: Segoléne Royal (I'm guessing Alain voted for her), Serge Gainsbourg and Charles De Gaule.
He's got more people but those are the ones ovet the board :v


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

I'm really diggin' the expression in the third panel. 

GAH Must know new character nao!!


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

M'kay, something constructive: Donald's crossed-arm pose looks a little off. I think his arms are folded a little too high up his chest? And his right hand pointing down looks a little awkward - if you fold your arms naturally, that hand rests more horizontally. Did that make sense?
I love the creases in his tie for some reason <3

I actually heard Donald saying "ma cold, dead 'ands" in my head X3 And Alain's pose in the fifth panel is adorable~ Alain's neck looks a little odd in the sixth panel, but he's pretty much background, so it's not noticable. 

Aww, he _should _be a leftie. Lefties are... uh, somewhat (I forget the statistic) more likely to be gay. :D
There's also to the index finger:ring finger-length ratio, which also looks like it applies, given his ring finger in panel five looks very long indeed XD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*






eeee get on with it

(ps sorry if i don't answer your comments dierectly but er i do take them into account! i just don't want to clutter up my posts too much ;-;)


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Aww, I lol'd at Alain in panel 4; he's so "My spidey-senses are tingling!". Actually, all the expressions in this one (especially the anger and shock) are great.

The backgrounds are a little unexciting, though. ):


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

Heh. Gay dudes walking into bathrooms can only end in more gayness. :3 Update nao!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*







Sweet baby Moses!
It's Henryyyy! I like him a lot more in this new and improved version of TFSoL. He's less two-dimensional and more of a happy dude, and his religion's important to the plot, too!
Jews reading this, feel free to correct me when I make a mistake in portraying this lovely religion, I haven't been able to ask anyone about this personally ;-; And Henry doesn't look like a child anymore which pleases me greatly.

Apart from the crappy sink and the non-existant backgrounds, I quite like the page, for some reason. And yeah, he poked himself in the eye with his contact lense.
Of course, I know you all had very pure thoughts about why a man was grunting and swearing in the restroom.

Ah, Henry. You're so terribly British <3 and chatty. And Alain's a huge dick in this page for never letting Henry finish his damn sentences ):<


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

:3 Oh god, he's _adorable_. And Alain's certainly-not-gay-tendencies blush is awesome. 

I love this comic.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

:o Henry's cute!! I want to hug him. X3 I like overly-chatty dudes.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

BET YOU THOUGHT THIS WAS DEAD well tough luck

You'll see a lot of Henry and Alain's not-gay-tendencies in the future. Especially in earlier chapters.






And yes, Henry's being truthful here, he really did think that. And he's right actually! Three kisses, to be precise. In Belgium it happens as well, I find it pretty cool. And kissing transmits less germs than a handshake! (note it down, children)
You can't tell very well but Henry's lips didn't actually touch Alain, he pulled away in time.

Ffff I just noticed I forgot Henry's sideburns in like three panels. I'll draw them in when I come back from theatre rehearsal.
A bit more of Henry's character here. He's one of the most cheerful character I've created, less 'wise' and silly than Donald.
And while I was drawing this (on the computer. Do you guys like it better like this or with traditional media?) I noticed something that would change me forever.

Henry's hair.
He has John Edwards hair.
Or Blagojevich (CHICAGO POLITICS) hair.
Which makes him a lot cooler in my opinion (and looking like Edwards gives him +10 metrosexaulity points and +5 sexiness points. They're probably the same height too).


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

OH MY GOODNESS IT LIIIVES.

My life was just an empty void without your comic T_T 

Ahahah, I think the kissing thing is pretty cool too, though I'm such an awkward person, not to mention allergic to human contact, so that's one reason I may never go to France.

And um, far as this is concerned: 



> (on the computer. Do you guys like it better like this or with traditional media?)


I can't see a difference...XD;;; Sorry! (this is why I'm not an artist)


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates Saturday and Sunday*

gaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygay


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

:D It's alive!

:D And Alain is gggaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy~

<3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

If you think that's gay, wait till you see page 25. Probably one of the gayest things I've ever drawn (topped only by Alois&Alwin and my Conservatives drawings :v).
Will be uploaded this week-end, I'll try to get page 24 in quickly because it's boring as hell.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

on the page where we meet Henry in the last panel, i assume Alain asked if he was the new student, but you wrote teacher, but i'm brginning to take an extreme liking to this


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Nono, I know he looks young, but Henry is in fact a teacher, I'm just bad at conveying ages between 20 and 30 :v (he's twenty-six). Thank you for the compliment though, I appreciate it very much!


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

ooohhh...

keep up the gayness :3


----------



## Mirry

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Just read through this whole thread and I have to say I really like the comic. ^^ Looking forward to reading the next page.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Hehe, I love it~

My absolute favourite panel has to be Henry in the last one; he looks absolutely _adorable _<3

Lol @ the kissing in France thing (I typed "French kissing" then and rethought it) and poor Alain's reaction X3 I remember being surprised when I first went to France and got kissed by people I'd never met - but after a while, it just got a bit annoying, having to kiss everyone (and the French have _massive _families) three times each X3

I like both the traditional-media and digital versions... the digital one is a bit cleaner, but I have a special appreciation for traditional art; which do you find easier?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Thanks everyone! And yes, I probably will be sticking with digital, it just makes things easier for me (I can sketch out more pages during free time at school and inking them on the computer it often less bothersome)

ANYWAY





THIS PAGE
it is bad.
And incredibly boring.

You may be asking yourself: why are panels one and six so terrible? Because I free-handed them on the tablet and I can't free-hand worth shit.

Also, straight lines are the devil (especially on tablets), etc.

What is in that Tesco bag? You'll find out super soon (hint: not something you buy at Tesco).

Next page features a lot of Henry's bum-shots so you know it's a good one. Drawing nice bums is haaard so almost all of my characters have flat arses ): (except the girls but THEY HAVE CHILD-BEARING HIPS IT DOESN'T COUNT)


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Aw, this is cute. ^^ I love this comic.


----------



## Peter

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

YAY FOR THE GAYNESS!!! I WANT MOAR NAOW! NOW DAMNIT!


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

*gasp* i spy with my little eye, something beginning with *thought bubble!!!*

other than that, i love the expressions on panel 2 and 3, keep it up *is waiting patiently for next page*

just, whats a fast friend?


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

A fast friend is a person you meet and become friends with quickly :)

Hehe, I really like Henry and his complete ignorance/disregard (I'm assuming the former) of Alain's proper-ness and vague discomfort. X3

Henry's mouth looks a little odd in the first panel, it almost looks like he has a moustache, but Alain looks adorable in all three of his panels, so it's all good.

Something you can't buy at Tesco's? A HUMAN HEAD.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Am I the only one still trying to figure out 'fast friends'

But seriously Strangy, I like what I'm seeing here.  Keep it up.  :)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Uugggg intense cliff hanger! What is something you can't buy at Tesco.... ? And bums....?


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

I have no idea what Tesco is, but my guess is... 
I DON'T KNOOOOOW ><

would ttly guess something along the lines of 'dildo' but nah that can't be it

plz update this is killing me ><


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Tesco = A massive chain-supermarket in the UK, somewhat like Wal*Mart, only it sells mostly food.

Fast Friends = again, a person you meet and become friends with very quickly.

You kids need to learn more Britstuff ):


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

*coughlookatwhereilivecough* also, wouldn't the phrase actually be "I'm sure we'll become friends fast!" instead of "I'm sure we'll become fast friends!"...?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

No, 'fast friends' is used often as well and it's more like an expression. Like Dannichu said, you become good friends with someone quickly.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

PAEG!!!







JESUS CHRIST LOOK AT THAT FUCKING BACKGROUND I'm pretty much legally retarded.
Everything apart from panels one and two isn't too bad. I even like Henry's face in panel one.
I tried to give him a cute arse but I failed. Mentally replace it with a bum of your choice.

I don't know whether you can tell from this page, but you'll see in future chapters that Alain does a lot of oggling to compensate for his lack of touching.

I can't wait to get past chapter one (ten more pages!) because dialogues and situations are so much better in later chapters.
Oh the story has six chapters plus epilogue, if you were curious.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Nono, his ass looks just fine. dear lord there's something i thought i'd never say about a drawing
Still dying to know what's in that bag though.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

That ass needs pinching. 8]

Great job on Alain's hair in the last two panels, it looks really nice how you've given him subtle highlights.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

WHAT IS THIS

FAGGOTRY

ON _MY_ INTERNET

more pls  :>


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

SORRY NO COMIC BUT HERE HAVE SOME MUSIC INSTEAD

EVEN THOUGH IT'S CONSIDERED BAD MUSIC BY EVERYONE FOR SOME REASON
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3AAD840P
Contains:
Le Moulin by Yann Tiersen
Slipping Away by Michael Andrews
The Full Monty by Anne Dudley
Mr. Blue Sky by ELO
In My Life by the Beatles
The Winner Is by Devotchka
La Saison Des Pluies by Serge Gainsbourg
Nature Boy by Nat King Cole
De Beaux Souvenirs by Benjamin Biolay
Dark Diamond by Elton John
Jeudi Pop Pop by Mickey 3d
The Survivors by the Pet Shop Boys
Mon Légionnaire by Serge Gainsbourg
L'Amour N'est Rien by Myléne Farmer

ps: totally legal! 

DON'T WORRY COMIC COMING SOONISH i just couldn't be bothered because of how terrible the next page looks


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

awesomesauce.

*downloads*


also not that i ever gave much of a shit about copyright laws, but howcomes they're legal? i'm surprised that a big-name artist like elton john would make his stuff public domain.

or is there some kooky belgian legal loophole that you're exploiting? :P

edit: oshit _mr. blue sky_ is this exact song that i was looking for but didn't know the name of. you win the internets now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

To everyone wondering what's in the bag: it's nothing to get pumped up about, really.

And re: music legality: by 'totally legal' i mean 'not'







whoaaaa
Resolution screwed up big-time for some reason.
Henry looks fat in the first panel and all the backgrounds look awful but I really can't draw directly on the computer :v

FINALLY the chapter is coming to an end! Five pages, roughly.
Can't wait to give Alain a haircut because I hate having his hair cover the top of his ears like that (but it's necessary for a part of the plot, which makes him trim his hair as well so ugghhh)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

*drools* 

Alain has a "totally not gay" face. And his expression in the last panel is funny. 

WHAT IS IN THE BAG DAMMIT


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

I like Sophie.
Shall we see her again soon?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*



JolteonShock said:


> I like Sophie.
> Shall we see her again soon?


Hm, she'll re-appear very briefly in about ten pages, then she'll only show up twenty pages later, *then* fourty pages later, and then she'll be around a lot near the end.

paeg!!1:





i like how the background disappears in the next-to-last panel.
also notice how henry is slowly getting shorter because i thought he was too tall originally :v 

(very un-exciting) BAG CONTENTS REVEALED NEXT PAGE OMG


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

YAY DONALD <3

Ooh, I'm anticipating the bag contents! :o

Awesome work, bring on the next page~


----------



## Wormow

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

LOL yay for the gayness. It makes the comic look funny.

 Worm.


----------



## Rotomize

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

OMG

Can't wait for the next one!

I wonder whats in the bag...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN






TWO PAGES LEFT HHHHH
Anyway, get this: I actually don't dislike this page. Except for Alain's tiny hand in the last panel and the complete lack of backgrounds.
And yeah, rugelach looks and sounds really nice but I've never tried it. I might get around to making some myself since it's apparently not too hard. It's a Jewish pastry.
HAHA I BET ALL OF YOU WHO WANTED TO KNOW THE BAG'S CONTENTS ARE DISAPPOINTED AS HELL

We see the headmaster again here. And no, Alain hasn't been sulking away the entire party, he just happens to be standing far away at this particular moment. He's not that much of a dickhead.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Awww, Henry's making friiiiiiends~ Bless him :3

I especially adore Alain's eyebrows in the champagne panel. And the deliriously happy NPCs in the other champagne panel.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Alain can raise his eyebrows nearly as well as any Brit.

DOUBLE UPDATE WOOT WOOT





The computer crashed when I was nearly done inking this page the first time around so I had to redo it, but the only thing I'm pissed off about is that I'd accidentally drawn a background character looking exactly like Paul Dinello in Strangers With Candy and now I'll never be able to do that again.

Still love drawing scared Alain. 

AND NOW:

OKAY EXCUSE MY FRENCH BUT: HOLY SHIT, FUCKING FINALLY. Now we can start getting into the interesting stuff!





Hahaha Alain looks like such a woman in panel one.
Also the lines are super thick but that was a complete mistake, sorry.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Greatest last line.. ever.=)The thick lines were different but a very good different at that.


----------



## Rotomize

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

:O

He had pastry in the bag?

You're right, I am sorta disappointed. I thought it was something else. I don't know what, just maybe something harmful.

I like panel 2 on the last page. It's kind of like a 'Any last words before I kill you?' look.

Now I want more. This thing's like chocolate, so awesome that your disappointed when it finsihed, so you have to wait nervously for more.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Gay alarms are going off in a 500-mile radius. 

"Then put them to bed." is the best ending line ever. 

I love Alain's eyebrows in the champagne scene. 

Rugelach sounds good... I'm hungry now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*



RandomTyphoon said:


> Greatest last line.. ever.=)The thick lines were different but a very good different at that.


Thank you! I definitely think my art works better with thicker lines, when they're thin it just looks weird and awkward.



Rotomize said:


> :O
> 
> He had pastry in the bag?
> 
> You're right, I am sorta disappointed. I thought it was something else. I don't know what, just maybe something harmful.
> 
> I like panel 2 on the last page. It's kind of like a 'Any last words before I kill you?' look.
> 
> Now I want more. This thing's like chocolate, so awesome that your disappointed when it finsihed, so you have to wait nervously for more.


Haha, he had fudge in his bag in the previous version of the comic, but I adjusted it to fit and to show his Jewiness. And no there are a couple of twists but Henry isn't the kind of dude to pull a piece out of his bag to start shootin' mofos :v

And aw, thank you! I hope I don't disappoint!



Crazy Linoone said:


> Gay alarms are going off in a 500-mile radius.
> 
> "Then put them to bed." is the best ending line ever.
> 
> I love Alain's eyebrows in the champagne scene.
> 
> Rugelach sounds good... I'm hungry now.


Gay alarms blare in my head every time I think of... anything, really ):
And yeah rugelach sounds delicious and I hope I find a secular pastry in the future to buy some.







Start of a whole new chapter!
I think this is the first time we can really see Alain's impressive MANLY PHYSIQUE. He does have nice shapely legs though.
GASP WHO IS THAT MYSTERIOUS MAN IN THE LAST PANEL?

and yeah if all I had to do was draw eyes this comic would be a hundred times prettier. I'll just have to make an eye-centred comic next time then, call it Eyes and have every character be an eyeball.
It's gonna rock so hard.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

Hee, I still love Donald so much~ "sloshed proper" is such a fantastic phrase that definitely needs to be used more. 

And Alain's little nervous "I so got caught staring there, didn't I?" wave is beyond adorable. 

Glassesless Alain is strange, as is seeing him wearing such casual stuff, but it's his dream (I'm assuming), so yeah. For some reason I'm thrilled by the little Lecoste croc on his polo shirt. Such attention to detail <3~



> I'll just have to make an eye-centred comic next time then, call it Eyes and have every character be an eyeball.


Didn't you pretty much already do that and call it Pills? X3


----------



## Zuu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

... I approve heavily.

Draw moar. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*



Dannichu said:


> Hee, I still love Donald so much~ "sloshed proper" is such a fantastic phrase that definitely needs to be used more.


I really like making up dialogue for Donald, he's such an ass. But on purpose.



> And Alain's little nervous "I so got caught staring there, didn't I?" wave is beyond adorable.


Haha, thank you. Everything he does around Henry will be awkward as hell for the forseeable future.



> Glassesless Alain is strange, as is seeing him wearing such casual stuff, but it's his dream (I'm assuming), so yeah. For some reason I'm thrilled by the little Lecoste croc on his polo shirt. Such attention to detail <3~


He's totally the kind of preppy guy who wears Lacoste during the summer, regardless of whether he's going to play tennis or not. I used to have a Lacoste polo but it's too tiny now ;~;
And yeah, he'd really need the glasses in real life as his eyesight (both far and near) is horrible.



> Didn't you pretty much already do that and call it Pills? X3


Well, any excuse to draw pretty eyes for five pages <3



Dezzuu said:


> ... I approve heavily.
> 
> Draw moar. :D


Tee hee, thank you muchly!

NEW






*dun dun dun*
Okay, please pretend the man in the next-to-last panel *isn't* terribly drawn, mmkay.
He has many hairs. Ha also has many muscles. I like that 'v'

BUT WHO IS HE tee hee

Also yeah this is a dream, notice how the background of the page is black, the panels are wobbly and Alain isn't wearing glasses.
I like that he could change anything about his appearance and the only thing he does is make his eyesight better.
Because yes although he does have very pretty eyes the glasses aren't there to HIDE HIS GIRLY EYES FORM THE WORLD cause that'd be very dumb. He's nearly blind.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - updates twice a week*

I really like the second panel, with Alain's wide eye and fuzzy eyebrow and I'm not sure why. And Bench-Man (which should be his superhero name, by the way) really reminds me of someone, but I really can't think who, and it's driving me nuts.

Lookin' forward to more :)


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

WOMG it's IVAN!
...um, um, um! Something else changed in the dream! 'cause, uh, Alain doesn't have his hair covering his ears any more! And, uh, you did say that there was a reason for his hairstyle...
*headdesks* yeah, sorry. I'm in this bizzare mood where I have to notice everything and then question the hell out of it. 'why this, why that'... BLARG.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*



Dannichu said:


> I really like the second panel, with Alain's wide eye and fuzzy eyebrow and I'm not sure why. And Bench-Man (which should be his superhero name, by the way) really reminds me of someone, but I really can't think who, and it's driving me nuts.
> 
> Lookin' forward to more :)


I quite like Alain's eyebrows myself. If they were a bit thicker it'd be like he had two big furry caterpillars on his face <3
You probably know who Benchman is since I post him a lot. it's ivan!!



R0-S3 said:


> WOMG it's IVAN!
> ...um, um, um! Something else changed in the dream! 'cause, uh, Alain doesn't have his hair covering his ears any more! And, uh, you did say that there was a reason for his hairstyle...
> *headdesks* yeah, sorry. I'm in this bizzare mood where I have to notice everything and then question the hell out of it. 'why this, why that'... BLARG.


Haha, talk about embarassing. I totally missed his lack of ear-covering hair :v He'll change his hairstyle soon enough.
And no, feel free to discuss any element of the comic in this thread, I'd love to see different points of view or speculation about what's going to happen!

Anyway, I'm on a roll:






Tryin' something new with the grey. It's supposed to make the characters stand out AND occupy the background.
And again I display my total inability at kissing. Which sucks because I think little kissies like the ones they're supposed to be giving each other are totally adorable in real life ):
Still failing at drawing Benchman. ughhh


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

<3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

NEWS 






Nnnnot much to say about this, really. I neither hate nor love this page. It's alright. 
Last dream page, by the way.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

GASP UPDATE :D

I rather like the wobbly panels effect. It gives it a nice dream-like feel. And that are some nice eyeballs you've drawn there. 

I think the gay alarms just exploded.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*



Crazy Linoone said:


> GASP UPDATE :D
> 
> I rather like the wobbly panels effect. It gives it a nice dream-like feel. And that are some nice eyeballs you've drawn there.
> 
> I think the gay alarms just exploded.


Eyeballs are the only thing I draw well ;^;

UPDATE






BACK TO REALITY
Okay, so since this is one month later, Alain's hair has obviously grown a little (we'll change that in a jiffy) and since he's just woken up he's got a bit of a stubble. Let me tell you: stubble is the most tedious thing to draw in the world. The combination of these things results in 'lol hey it's aragorn'

He looks fatter/larger than he actually is because he's wearing big pyjamas. He and I are probably the only people above the age of ten who still wear actual pyjamas to bed :v

If it wasn't immediately obvious, he's frustrated at the end of the page because he sees he's got a bit of the old morning glory as a result of the dream.

Oh and the photograph he has up on his wall is one I have on mine, this-> http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimedia/images_produits/ZoomPE/1/6/8/3700425602861.jpg . Serge Gainsbourg <3 He's important to the story, kids.
Drew this whole page listening to the new Pet Shop Boys album (which owns) and The Smith's William, It Was Really Nothing.

ps: 'jeeves and wooster' is the only thing worth reading on this gay earth.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

In the last page of the dream, I really, really love Alain's smile, with the crinkly eyes. We always see him confused/surprised/aloof, so it's so nice to see him happy, even if it is in a dream. 

And the stubble is really well-drawn (I tried drawing it in various pictures of House and it is freakishly difficult, so I feel your pain), and the folds and creases on the pyjamas and bedspread are cool. His arms look a little short in the second panel, but it could just be me. 
Also, the third-to-last panel is heartbreaking ;;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

My stubble looks good? Thank God, it was terribly boring to draw so it's nice to know it wasn't a wasted effort. I'd have felt weird drawing him waking up with no stubble though ):
We'll see some more happy!Alain scenes in the near future, actually. And a Donald comeback which I think you'll all like because Donald's the most popular character apparently :v

PAGE






Can't wait to cut his and Roland's hair.

And yeah, Alain has a very boring garderobe. He wears very similar things every day. Also on this page we get a slightly better look at how scrawny and skinny Alain actually is.

Tricolore mug <3

Can't wait to get to the non-boring bit of this chapter (in about nine or so pages? That's when we have some nice character development).


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

NEW PAGE






Blablabla another boring 'day' page. Next one actually contains dialogue and everyone's favourite character.

And okay laugh at 'Tommy + Guy' but it's the quickest name I could come up with for a hairdresser's (was going to do a barber's but I've never been to one in London so I couldn't make a play on an existing name :v)
Roland looks so much better. He's being dropped off at school, in case you couldn't tell.

We watched Beautiful Mind in class and you should, too. It's a very good film and it really gives you some good insight into the head of a Paranoid Schizophrenic.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

I'm just gonna update this man.






Entre les Murs is a great book and an equally great film. I imagine Alain having the same voice as Marin in the film.
Lil' Picture of Dorian Gray pimpin' because I'm the biggest Wildefag in the world after Stephen Fry.

Alain's new haircut has grown on me after only one page but I leave it to you, dear readers, to tell me how bloody awful it looks.


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

Great joke in the last panel!  And the expression in the second last is hilarious. XD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*



JolteonShock said:


> Great joke in the last panel!  And the expression in the second last is hilarious. XD


Haha, thank you very much!

UPDATE






I wish I could portray emotions that aren't 'braindead' or 'annoyed w/ down-cast eyes' 

ps: okay I have no idea why but the song You Make Me Feel (Sylvester) reminds me of Henry. Probably because it's totally something he's waggle his arse to while out and about but still. Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone) reminds me of the whole comic.
why

EDIT: haha, okay, so now that Alain has a new hairstyle I always draw him bald before scribbling in his hair. Bald!Alain is, of course, hilariously retarded, but I just noticed something. Bushy eyebrows, straight nose, white, gay, relatively conservative, rapidly decreasing hair... if he somehow became stylish and charismatic...
Holy hell, Alain is slowly transforming into Pim Fortuyn.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

Whoo, I enjoy this every time. Kind of like sex, but better.

I'm obsessed with Alain's hands for some reason. They're so...nice. o.O And angry!Alain makes me smile. :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

I haven't commented on this yet. *thud*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I wish I could portray emotions that aren't 'braindead' or 'annoyed w/ down-cast eyes'


No,no, the last panel seems so expressive. You draw rage!Alain quite well.
MUST KNOW TURNOUT D:


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

Donald <3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

haha this issue is awesomely funny.

wait I haven't posted in this thread before. So good work, keep it up, etc.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> NEW PAGE


Whoa Alan looks like a zombie or something with the shadow over his face in the first panel. 

Rage!Alan is nicely drawn. And his haircut makes me laugh.

<3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*



Kai said:


> wait I haven't posted in this thread before. So good work, keep it up, etc.


Thank you! I'll be sure to keep it up (and hopefully do better?)!



Crazy Linoone said:


> Rage!Alan is nicely drawn. And his haircut makes me laugh.


W-well he's the kind of guy who cuts his hair super short every three months or so and sort of lets it grow out before repeating the process ;^;
Thank you!

PAGES PAGES PAGES






Trying out a more noir-y style. I'm really getting into noir comics now so a visible influence is to be expected. Changed thge way I do eyes a bit too and I think it looks better. Do give me your input: if the majority dislikes this I'll certainly change back to my less shadowy/dramatic style.
I have the next three pages sketched out so there shouldn't be any long waits between updates for a bit.






I...
I quite...
like this page! :0

I like drawing scenes between these two, they complement each other so well ;w; best frends forevar~
funfax: my mum thought Donald was gay all while she proofread the story ahurfdurf. He's not, I assure you.

I'm sorry this took SO FREAKING LONG but what with medical exams and shrink(s?) visits and worrying about exams and such I didn't have that much time for drawn faggotry.
Expect semi-sporadic updates for the next couple of weeks, EXAM TIME.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: The Five Stages of Love - usually updates twice a week (if we're lucky)*

i love donald's poses

so, so much


----------



## JolteonShock

I don't know why, but on the last page in the second panel, I imagined Donald as a Croagunk.  I don't know why.
But anyway, the panel on the last page is amazing.  The black shadow effect was well achieved!  <3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

PAGEPAGEPAGE





That fucking Dorian Gray poster.
Yes, I know this looks terrible. I somehow messed up horribly in SAI. Next page'll be better.
At least you finally know what he said way back at the beginning of the chapter? 

Would anyone find it fun if I did a short Q&A with the characters? I know some people are very fond of this sort of thing, so if anyone has questions to ask a specific character (or the cast), please do and I'll include it in said Q&A. Just no obvious thing like 'WHAT HAPPENS IN THE END' or I'll hit you.


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaaah I haven't commented here in so looooong D:

I have to say, I really like the new style. I especially loke the shadowing on Alain on the first panel of page 41, especially around the eyes. I think the poses you are are getting more dynamic, too, and that, coupled with the noir-style-shading, etc., makes everything more full of movement and it's just excellent.
Alain's facial expressions in p.41 are pretty much priceless, and the panel of him looking straight up on p.42 was supercool, too.

Oooh; you _should _do a Q&A. I can't think of any questions off the top of my head, but you should do one and then I'll read it and love it and it'll be good.


----------



## R0-S3

Sexy new shading style is sexy -3-
Haha, I've been looking at the first few pages again and your art has improved like HOLY CRAP.

Is it too much of a bad pu- yes. Yes it is.

Ooh, Q&A pls.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dramatic shading is dramatic. Donald looks pretty dang awesome in dramatic shading, and Alan is all DRAMATIC and stuff. 

The Dorian Gray poster is staring at me...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Er.
Hi.






Next Page:
'Oh, I couldn't help but notice that you were looking a my FUCKING AWESOME BEATLES CARTOON LUNCHBOX pretty slick huh'
John looked suspiciously like a cartoon Stephen Fry.

Okay so this page sucks, do you know why? Because I was very tired (3 AM??), I am still getting over the high of the Pet Shop Boys Concert I went to last week-end (best thing ever oh my god) and I'm still getting used to the fact that I now DON'T HAVE SCHOOL FOR TWO MONTHS HOLY GOD
I also got freaking frustrated at Henry because, well, look at him! He doesn't look like Henry! I don't know why! I think I'm just too sleepy to draw Henry!






Feel free to mock me because I know this doesn't make any sense whatsoever.
Also too tired to shade this in any fashion, I'll shade the next pages though because I won't have to be up till all hours to draw them.
Also I tried to kill all the negative space with various background objects but I fear I have failed. Totally topical noticeboard though seeing as this takes place in 2006: there's a note about Avian flu, a Steve Bell cartoon (awesome British political cartoonist) and a commemoration for the 940th anniversary of the Battle of Hastings (I actually drew a little humouristic comic strip about this battle, got me a 10/10 in History yeaaaaah).Not dead yet.

Henry's a cool dude and Alain's projecting his oral fixation on someone else.
Also, that tea thing. In the script Alain gets it from the machine behind Henry but while drawing I just thought 'hey fuck it, if Alain's been living in England for six years and he doesn't even have the decency to make a cuppa himself then there is no justice', which made me google 'kettle' and draw this super futuristic-looking one.
I'm pretty sure he shouldn't be clutching a steaming hot glass of tea like that but oh well.

haha I love the third panel. It's got some crazy 3/4 bird's eye view :v


----------



## Zora of Termina

...I don't know why, but in the last panel of the second page of the update, Alain looks suspiciously like the dad guy from Full House.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

UPDATE :D :D :D 

I love the line art! They're very clean and pretty, not to mention detailed, especially on the ears. 

Henry~ <3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Thank you! I'm trying to make my ears look better in general, since I'm not very good at them... I do my best! :v

Just searched for 'full house dad' and Alain does look like him, weirdly enough. Maybe you're on to something.







Henry: 'YOU ARE? BUT YOU LOOK SO GAY.'
THIS WAS TOTALLY WORTH WAITING LIKE A MONTH FOR

Sorry guys, school is kicking my ass so bad. If I updated with pencil-drawn/shaded pages for a bit would you mind terribly?

Nearly at the end of this chapter, woohoo.

I also missed the first anniversary of this version of the comic. Shame.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

> If I updated with pencil-drawn/shaded pages for a bit would you mind terribly?


Not at all, really. :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

IS THAT AN UPDATE.

Any updates would be love. I don't care what you drew it in (although I'll be pretty worried if it's in blood).

Alain is so gay he's basically emitting rainbows rays.


----------

